# Re-engine of massey 50 industrial loader



## fckoegelenberg (Jan 10, 2012)

I want some advice please. I have a massey ferguson 50 industrial loader with a Perkins 203 engine. Can I fit a perkins 236 engine into it? The engine is out of a claas combine and runs very nicely. I AM FROM SOUTH AFRICA


----------



## tweld (Nov 8, 2007)

dose the 236 have a turbo if so it will not fit I can check my microfishe to see if it will give me any clues you cansend me a reply to see if you are still wanting this info my address is [email protected] I can check it sometime this week if you let me know


----------

